# Revo mast mount



## wozbond (Jan 2, 2014)

Is there any alternative to the RAM wedge mount for the Revo mast hole? I'd like to throw on some scotty mounts or some cheaper scotty rip-off BCF gear such as the triple mount. I'm finding it hard to believe that the only option is a RAM wedge mount dismantled and bastardised with a scotty gear head, etc etc. After all, the wedge mount itself doesn't seem like rocket science, but I can't find anyone who has DIYed an alternative.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It wouldn't be that hard to make; pole to go in the mast hole, bracket to rest against the front of the cockpit to stop the mount rotating, surface to bolt your Scotty mounts, bungee to keep it down. Trick might be keeping it clear of the pedals if you have them set for long legs.


----------



## wozbond (Jan 2, 2014)

Not absolutely wed to the idea. I might tinker with Squidley's idea first.

The triple mount has the advantage of being able to accommodate my sounder/gps as well as two forward rod holders. It's currently installed in my drink holder, and I've come to wish I had a drink holder handy. Also, if all that fishing gubbins is installed in one triple mount, I should be able to easily remove the whole shebang if I want to take the kids sailing.


----------

